# Color Loss



## epierce0187 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ive had my 20 gal tank for a few months now but just recently my female black sail molly and my dwarf gourami seem to be loosing color, and the gourami seems to be getting skinnier. All my other fish seem to be doing fine. I feed them regularly and do a 20% water change once a week. I really don't even know where to begin, any help would be great. Thank you


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

A loss of color in fish is usually the result of the fish being in water it doesn't like. Dwarf Grouramis are very sensitive to water quality conditions, they don't like Nitrates. Mollies don't like Nitrates either and also need some salt in their water and a high ph. Both fish like a temperature above 78 degrees.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would suggest to feed an antiparasitic food if they are losing weight.Look to see if the poo is clearish white and stringy.You can feed straight garlic,or garlic soaked pellets or bloodworms to treat them.

What is the setup?Tank size,temp,waterchange schedule,how much removed,and any test results from a test kit,not strips,as they are very inaccurate.


----------

